# Tyre Pressures on a Symbol



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

On Saturday, I had five new tyres to fitted to our 2003 Autosleeper Symbol because they were seven years old.

When the tyre fittter ask me what pressure I wanted in them embarrasingly, I couldn't remember what it should be, so he put 45psi saying I could adjust it upwards to suit.

Therefore what pressure do I need to put in them. Need to know before the weekend when head off to the Xmas markets in Germany.

Incidently One of the five tyres that were being scrapped had only done 21 miles where the other four had clocked up 28,000


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*21 miles*

Why not use the 21 miler as a Spare?


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 21 miles*



teemyob said:


> Why not use the 21 miler as a Spare?


It was the spare for seven years, and never got used until one of the other tyres failed to get through the MOT. At seven years I feel it is not worth the risk to my life and that of my wife along with other road users just to save a few quid.


----------



## Yorkshiresymbol (Oct 29, 2009)

Zosser if you can pm me I will forward an email from Michelin with tyre pressure for our symbol but I always put more in the spare


----------



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

Hang on - the "tyre fitter" asked you what pressure you wanted ??? don't think I'd go back there again !!! in fact I'd complain to the company, even if they didn't know if an MH may be different they should at least know what pressures were correct for a loaded commercial...


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Determine the correct pressure here is what I would do >motorhome tyre data<

Good luck

Pete D


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Spare Tyre on Nuevo ES*

I have tried pressures of 70 65 and 50 psi. on my Nuevo ES
65psi gives the best ride . Also put 65 psi in the Air Ride suspension

They are all within the limits of the Michelin X 215/70 R15C Campervan tyres (which A/S tell me should be fitted when they upgraded the original chasis to the new MTPLM weight of 33OO KG) Beware of fitting lower grade tyres as it will invalidate your VIN PLATE.

A major problem is how to inflate the spare tyre under the chasis. Does anyone know if there is an extension inflator tube to extend to the side of the van.

I guess if the tyres are over 5 years old & you want a safer journey they should be changed .

Would like to hear from other Nuevo owners of their back axel weights when loaded..are they above 1850 kg ? My last check was 1750 kg


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We have an A/sleeper,Broadway EK.TB, just had a look underneath,and there is a tyre valve fixed to the n/side skirt,to the left of the step,this has a tube vanishing towards the spare wheel.I would hazard a guess,that this is for checking/inflating the spare,but,not having read the instructions yet,your guess is as good as mine.It came fitted to the truck from new,hope this helps.
Jented


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jented said:


> . . . there is a tyre valve fixed to the n/side skirt,to the left of the step,this has a tube vanishing towards the spare wheel.I would hazard a guess,that this is for checking/inflating the spare . . . Jented


Your guess is correct! 

It's a simple tube connection with a female to screw onto the tyre valve, and the familiar male which is fitted through a small hole in the skirt by the grey waste outlet on our van.

To answer the next question . . . I don't know, but Halfords would be a good place to start! :wink:

Dave


----------

